# Mites attacking springtails



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Does anyone have a cure for mites attacking your springtail cultures??? I had two that became infested a few months ago, and now my main cultures have become infested. I hope I can save them before it is too late,

ed parker


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Glad you posted this Ed. I would also like to know. I have one colony that is pretty infested. I have heard that isopods will eat them. But will the isopods eat the springtails? And if the isopods will do it would A. vulgare work? Ed i hope im not raiding your thread.
Jason


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I refrigerate them overnight to kill them when they get mites. I don't do them longer then about 9 hours, as that seems to kill my production for a week. Also I add a male pillbug(rollypolly cant remember which is which) to eat the mites, that way no reproduction can occur so no invaded cultures.

Ryan


----------



## Joe Nickerson (Nov 14, 2004)

*Off the wall*

Ok, this is really going to be off the wall. People have been getting pretty creative with different strains of fruit flies so, maybe they can create mite eating fruit flies or mite eating springtails. This could take care of the mite problem but, probably create others. Ok, enough silliness for now.


----------

